# Help me...please?



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...?showtopic=8844

Help me....I love you if you do!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

more practice, but you will have to wait till one of the photo gestapo reply


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow You really Suck Man ....I cant believe you actually posted those ..









Just Playing , Practice makes perfect


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wtf kinda of camera takes pics that blurry?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> wtf kinda of camera takes pics that blurry?
> [snapback]834461[/snapback]​


A 500 dollar one


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

dont move the camera when ur takin it......

looks like u moved a lil in the first couple of pics.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> wtf kinda of camera takes pics that blurry?
> [snapback]834461[/snapback]​


Canon Powershot S50.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Flash can ruin a picture or make the picture, if your camera has a brust mode like mine does. then take the pictures in burst mode the first picture might be blurry but the ones that follow wont (well they shouldn't be), and i don't know about your camera but my has a few preset modes, like motion, distance, close, stuff like that. should help you, also edit the pictures like using paint shop pro or whatever else is out there. Might help to clean the glass on the tank


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Also not enough lighting doesn't look like your problem cause compare the lighting in your blurry pictures to the one in my picture


----------

